# 2nd Daytona Beach SLOT CAR SHOW JULY 5, 2014



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Daytona Beach
Slot Car Collectors Show!
Saturday July 5, 2014
10:00 am-2:00 pm
inside the air-conditioned 
Sunshine Park Mall
2400 S. Ridgewood Ave.
South Daytona, Florida 32119
*
Same day as NASCAR Coke Zero 400!
Come to the Slot Car Show, Stay for the NASCAR Race!

1/32 scale track & HO dragstrip & 4 Lane Road course
tracks will be available for free use, bring your cars

Admission $2.00 – 8 ft. dealer tables $20.00, $30.00 day of show
For details, please contact Mike: 386.248.1868
Or email: [email protected]


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Less than one week to show!*


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Is the Race Place in Hollyhill going to be there? He has the largest inventory of 1/32 & HO that i know of anywhere.


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes Greg from the Race Place will be there and have a track set up for use.


----------

